# Trolley sound files



## bigemike (Jan 18, 2021)

Anyone converted an LGB large trolley, like the new orleans or the chicago wrigley field trolley to DCC and sound? They both come equiped with MTS Decoders, but just wanted to see what people have used and enjoyed.

Thanks
Mike


----------

